# TimeSplitters Rewind - Kostenloses Fan-Remake mit Unterstützung von Crytek



## Gast1669461003 (10. April 2014)

*TimeSplitters Rewind - Kostenloses Fan-Remake mit Unterstützung von Crytek*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*"TimeSplitters Rewind is being developed by fans as an HD Collection of all three games. "*

Offizielle Website

TimeSplitters Rewind auf Steam Greenlight​
Interview mit Project Manager Michael Hubicka von cookingwithgrenades.com:


> *What features from the original games will be included?*
> 
> We’re trying to come up with a way to give players and server admins a choice so that we can include most if not all of the features from the past games. Whether it’s as simple as an option  in the menu or server admins having the choice when setting up the configuration for their server. When it comes to the gametypes and challenges – we plan to have them all in. If not by the (hopeful) December demo, then definitely by the official release.
> 
> ...



Das Projekt befindet sich schon seit geraumer Zeit in Entwicklung und wird sicherlich noch einige Zeit beanspruchen. Erste Gameplay-Szenen sollen in Kürze gezeigt werden, nachdem man lange Zeit nichts hörte.

Für TimeSplitters-Fans, die vergeblich auf den vierten Teil warten, der vermutlich nicht so schnell, vielleicht sogar niemals erscheinen wird...


----------



## Kaisan (10. April 2014)

Hm ... hört sich doch recht interessant an. Werde ich auf jedem Fall im Auge behalten.


----------

